# I love you all!



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

I filed for D last week. I was having a weak moment this morning and thinking that maybe we are supposed to be together again in the future, when he gets counseling and changes the things that need fixed. I always thought we were supposed to be together until the day we died. I meant my vows and honestly feel like a failure. I know he cheated once before marriage and twice during, I know I fought a good, long and hard fight for our marraige and he just sat back and did nothing. Sometimes though, a weak moment peaks through (okay, a lot). But then, I read some posts on here. I don't normally read CWI anymore because it causes me to trigger but I did today. This is why I love you all. The support that we all have for each other, the advice because unfortunately, we have been there also, the kindness and the hardness in that advice that pushes us even when we don't think we want to be pushed. I read a post today and just thought, I DO NOT WANT TO LIVE THAT LIFE EVER AGAIN!!!!! I don't want to have my stomach feel like it's being ripped out, I don't want to hear the lies, I don't want to feel like the town idiot, I don't want to have to sneak around as quiet as a mouse in order to check his phone, etc. NEVER AGAIN. This site rocks, the people on it, you rock.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree, this place has been so helpful. Glad you are moving along IM.


----------



## ua6509 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think you just wrote my story! I just haven't gotten the nerve to file....he walked out almost 6 weeks ago leaving me with our children, so he can "work on himself." (I.e. move in with single friend and party).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Rock on sister!


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Thanks all! The last year and a half have been the worst of my life and so much worse than I would ever wish on anyone. If you read my back story, you know that was only one of the things that ripped my life apart. BUT, it is all for a reason. Good things are coming...I know it and I feel it in my bones.


----------

